# Converting an OEM XM radio to Sirius



## repoman75

Ok, just bought a new Honda Pilot. Any idea on how to convert their XM radio to Sirius?


----------



## Nick

No can do -- sell it and buy a car with XM.


----------



## deraz

Sirius currently only has a kit to convert GM vehicles. Hopefully others will be on the way. I would keep checking Sirius' website.


----------



## deraz

Nick said:


> No can do -- sell it and buy a car with XM.


???????
He already has a car with XM... he is looking to convert it to Sirius...


----------



## Ken S

You may want to hold off and see what happens with the merger. You may not need to switch. If you want to do it now...give these guys a call. If it exists for Sirius they know about it.

http://www.tss-radio.com


----------



## aloishus27

Ken S said:


> You may want to hold off and see what happens with the merger. You may not need to switch. If you want to do it now...give these guys a call. If it exists for Sirius they know about it.
> 
> http://www.tss-radio.com


I doubt there will be any merger. If there is it will cause a slippery slope that i doubt the FCC and SEC want to deal with.


----------



## nhoJ

There's a Honda/Acura converter. Like Ken said, check TSSradio.com


----------



## kc1ih

You can always replace the factory radio with an aftermarket one that's Sirius compatible. Not the most elegant solution, but hey, it works.


----------



## SDizzle

Check the above mentioned site, or call any local "specialty" car audio and video shop.....NOT Best Buy or Circuit City. I have converted a Sirius Kenwood deck to XM before, I'm sure there is an adapter to go the other way on a factory unit too.


----------

